# Maya's Grooming Progress need advice



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello all! If you remember I got little maya as a rescue May 2012. Here is what she looked like. The pics do not show but she was a matted mess.








Here she is today...starting to try to get a top knot going.











AS you can see she really has a combination coat. Head area is silky and her body is a cotton coat. I have been doing all the grooming at home and it has been quite a learning experience..especially since Maya is my first malt. 

So here are some questions:
First does anyone know of any good videos for grooming tips for just Maltese. I have found some good video/blogs on youtube but nothing just for Malts in particular. I do not want a professional grooming series. Just someone who has chronicled at home owner grooming. I am a visual learner and have found lots of written instructions but nothing video really just malts.

Second: How do decide where the stop should be to get the top knot going. I am having problems letting her hair grow out at the eye brows because it is always in her eyes and I trimmed it. Now I am mad at myself for doing this. It was a mistake I see from looking at other pictures. How do go about growing it while keeping it out of her eyes and where should the stop be? 

This is getting long so I post and ask more later. 

Thanks for any info

my b-4 pics did not show up so I will ry again


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

*Pics repost*

Okay I hope this works here is maya the day we got her
View attachment 104587


View attachment 104589


View attachment 104588


Here she is when I shaved her.
















I hoped this worked....I think my files were to big?


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Having problems posting this Pics here she is b-4 any grooming...I hope.
View attachment 104592


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is adorable! I take mine to the groomers, so I can't help you, but she looks great! I'm too chicken to groom own, and I used to be a hairdresser!! LOL


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Look good to me! What a cutie!


----------



## Zsa Zsa's Mom (Mar 11, 2012)

What a sweetie Maya is!

I had to learn how to groom my girl by myself as there weren't any groomers in the area where we lived that had any kind of clue about how to groom a maltese (plus, they had a rough touch).

I adore the way the Koreans cut their maltese, short body, long ears, tail and legs. For me, a top know was out of the question since my girl plays HARD and it just wouldn't stay put, so I keep her head short too.

I learned heaps from watching these videos in my playlist on youtube, they're actually grooming shih-tzu's but it's almost exactly how I like it. Plus they give great tips on what to look out for and be careful with while using the clippers.

Here's the list, check it out if you feel like it and hope it'll help you as much as it helped me!
Grooming - YouTube


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Deborah.....you were the one of the 1st people to welcome to this group when I joined! Maya is coming along in the months she came into my life. I am madly in love with her! I thought I would do the groomer thing but I am having so much fun with her and she absolutely loves being pampered!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you look in our Grooming section, we have a couple of threads about puppy cuts and topknots pinned at the top.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> If you look in our Grooming section, we have a couple of threads about puppy cuts and topknots pinned at the top.


Thanks Lady's Mom

I have read thru the teaching threads.....I just seem to o better watching videos to find technique. I found some online videos with a guy from Pure Paws grooming that beautiful show dogs...but no teaching or explanation....so maybe i read the treads here and watch his videos and try to pull it all together. It may get easier too as Maya's hair gets longer.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Zsa Zsa's Mom said:


> What a sweetie Maya is!
> 
> I had to learn how to groom my girl by myself as there weren't any groomers in the area where we lived that had any kind of clue about how to groom a maltese (plus, they had a rough touch).
> 
> ...


Thank you Zsa's Zsa"s Mom. The videos are what I needed! Maya does not keep her knot in very long either.....about a day but I think it will stay longer when her hair grows in. I was thinking if I kept her in a knot that I would take it out at night any way for comfort and just do her hair every morning.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

For the topknot: if you part the head hair in the center then on the outside of the eye draw a part from the eye to the center part ending about the center of the head. Then do the same on the other side, that will make a nice topknot. You might have to use hair clips for a while until the hair grows. Or try doing two topknots until the head hair gets longer. Good luck! I think anything you do will probably be cute. It is hard to go wrong with a cute little malt because they are so darn cute. :wub:


----------

